# Cairns, October 2010 (very late)



## sarah_m (Oct 24, 2011)

So I have been really slack and not put any pics up from our last 3 trips (the most recent one was 2 weeks ago).
This is the first of those trips to Cairns/Daintree in October 2010 (only a year late!!!). Hopefully the rest will follow over the next week or so......
Hope you enjoy, but please excuse some of the photos, that camera has been dropped one too many times and was not performing like it used to!:x






Free ranging water dragon at Cairns Zoo




_Calia longipes _





Death adder, Cairns Zoo





Central netted dragon, Cairns Zoo





Velvet gecko with weird markings, Cairns Zoo





Knob tailed gecko, Cairns Zoo





Burtons legless lizard, Cairns Zoo





Nice big Black headed python, Cairns Zoo





Scrub python, Cairns Zoo





Green tree python, Cairns Zoo





Unidentified frog, Flecker botanic gardens





Random skink, Flecker botanic gardens





Leafy Katydid hitching a ride on the car, Palm Cove





Major skink, Daintree Rainforest





_Eulamprus tigrinus_





Juvie boyds forest dragon at night, Coopers Creek, Daintree NP





Boyd's forest dragon, Coopers Creek, Daintree NP





Captive Night Tiger at Lync-Haven, Daintree NP





Juvie scrub python on the road between the ice cream company and the Deep Forest Lodge, Daintree NP





Golden orb weaver, Yungaburra





Graceful tree frog, Yungaburra





And again.....





Not herp related, but at the Chamber's wildlife lodge where we stayed, honey was smeared on some trees each night to draw in the gliders and possums





This was awful! We got back from a night walk and I found this free loader stuck to my leg. I didn't have anything to get it off with so I just had to leave it.....





It got bigger.....




And finally dropped off, but I got my revenge by flushing it down the toilet!





This little jungle python was very lucky not to get squished! We almost ran it over less than 100m out of Malanda. It didn't appreciate being helped off the road and lived up to the jungle reputation, cranky!!!! It was alot prettier in real life, very rich copper and gold.





Scrub python basking along the shore of Lake Eachem





Lace Monitor, Lake Eachem





Green eyed tree frog, Yungaburra





Spotted python, Hartley's crocodile park





Croc feeding @ Hartleys





Turtle @ Hartleys






And us with a water python at Hartleys


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome snaps 
That water dragon looks quite fat
and the Juvie scrub python head looks huge some awesome snakes great work


----------



## sarah_m (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeh, we were pretty happy to find the scrubbie, especially one with such polite manners!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 25, 2011)

Those geckos don't look healthy. :/


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 25, 2011)

sarah_m said:


> So I have been really slack and not put any pics up from our last 3 trips (the most recent one was 2 weeks ago).
> This is the first of those trips to Cairns/Daintree in October 2010 (only a year late!!!). Hopefully the rest will follow over the next week or so......
> Hope you enjoy, but please excuse some of the photos, that camera has been dropped one too many times and was not performing like it used to!:x
> 
> ...



They are burn marks. I have a ringtail with the same , got burnt on mesh with a 60W bulb in winter.... I don't use bulbs for heating geckos anymore....


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 31, 2011)

A lovely collection of shots there. Quite some variety. Very nice.

The smallish, mottled frog is the Floodplain Frog or Peter’s Frog (_Litoria inermis_)
The random skink is probably a Blue-throated Rainbow-skink (_Carlia rhomboidalis_)
The glider is almost certainly a Sugar Glider (_Petaurus breviceps_) – Squirrel Gliders look almost identical but are larger.
The turtle is probably the Northern Red-faced Turtle (Emydura victoriae)

To remove leeches, put salt on them. This causes them to dehydrate and they drop off. If you are a smoker, you can also apply the tip of a lighted cigarette to the leeches head and it will soon let go.

Blue


----------

